# supression des films loués sur icloud



## jersey75 (10 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et tous. 
Je ne trouve nulle part la réponse à ma question. Comment supprimer les films que j'ai loués sur mon ipad? Ils prennent trop de place sur icloud ( que j'ai du augmenter), mais je ne vois pas l'interet de garder en mémoire des films que je ne peux plus visionner de surcroit. je précise que dans l'appli Videos, quand la mosaique des films apparait, je n'ai pas l'option "modifier", et quand je maintiens le doigt sur un films, aucune croix n'apparait.
Merci


----------

